# Wo Fliegen bestellen



## Fanne (11. April 2010)

wie die überschrift verrät , suche ich  quellen wo man fliegen , nympfen usw online bestellen kann .


habe zwar ein paar gefunden aber das kann doch nicht alles sein .


hättet ihr vllt nen paar tips für mich ?


gruss


----------



## venni-kisdorf (11. April 2010)

*AW: Wo Fliegen bestellen*

www.inselcrew.de  sehr preiswert und dafür gut gebunden. Ich bestelle dort schon seit fast 1 1/2 jahren und konnte noch nichts negatives feststellen...

MfG


----------



## Smödi (11. April 2010)

*AW: Wo Fliegen bestellen*

Hi, kannst Dir auch mal www.baker-flyfishing.com anschauen. Sind die gleichen Preise wie bei inselcrew, die Qualität auch, Versandkosten sind aber günstiger und die Lieferzeit bei weitem schneller.


----------



## FatShark (11. April 2010)

*AW: Wo Fliegen bestellen*



> sehr preiswert und dafür gut gebunden


Ja ne iss klar


----------



## Smödi (11. April 2010)

*AW: Wo Fliegen bestellen*



FatShark schrieb:


> Ja ne iss klar


Klasse Argument, sehr hilfreich! Hut ab !!! |uhoh:


----------



## Fanne (11. April 2010)

*AW: Wo Fliegen bestellen*

preislich ja echt ein hit!!! wenn ich bei uns im angelspezi sehe, da kostet eine fliege 2 EURO!!!!



meint ihr für diese preise sind die qualitativ in ordnung?


----------



## tuscha108 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Wo Fliegen bestellen*

http://www.fliegenangler.de

Bin sehr zufrieden :vik: kann ich nur weiterempfehlen!


----------



## venni-kisdorf (11. April 2010)

*AW: Wo Fliegen bestellen*



Fanne schrieb:


> preislich ja echt ein hit!!! wenn ich bei uns im angelspezi sehe, da kostet eine fliege 2 EURO!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> meint ihr für diese preise sind die qualitativ in ordnung?


 

Also ich kann nicht meckern für den preis sehr gut...  Fische überwiegend an der Küste und ich denke das durch den wind und mehr krafteinsatz die fliege viel mehr aushalten muss als bei der Bachforellenpirsch und ich kann sagen für den preis sehr gut fische immernoch eine fliege die ich vor einem Halben jahr dort gekauft habe und diese sieht immer noch gut aus und fängt. 

Ich kann dir nur sagen Probiers aus und bilde dir dein eigenes Urteil.


----------



## Smödi (11. April 2010)

*AW: Wo Fliegen bestellen*



venni-kisdorf schrieb:


> ich denke das durch den wind und mehr krafteinsatz die fliege viel mehr aushalten muss als bei der Bachforellenpirsch Ich kann dir nur sagen Probiers aus und bilde dir dein eigenes Urteil.


Da haste denke völlig recht. Aber am Bach oder Fluß, nachdem 15 bis 20 Bafo´s drauf rummgekaut haben, lößt sich irgendwann jede Fliege auf. Und da kommt der Preisunterschied ins Spiel.
Allerdings würde ich auch sagen, daß sich jeder sein eigenes Urteil bilden sollte.


----------



## venni-kisdorf (11. April 2010)

*AW: Wo Fliegen bestellen*



Smödi schrieb:


> Da haste denke völlig recht. Aber am Bach oder Fluß, nachdem 15 bis 20 Bafo´s drauf rummgekaut haben, lößt sich irgendwann jede Fliege auf. Und da kommt der Preisunterschied ins Spiel.
> Allerdings würde ich auch sagen, daß sich jeder sein eigenes Urteil bilden sollte.


 

Das ist richtig das nach einigen bissen die fliege leidet, aber bei dem preis hol ich mir doch gleich 5 stck. anstatt 2 fliegen zu kaufen die das selbe kosten wie 5. Ist halt meine ansicht. Für den preis sind sie meiner meinung nach gut gebunden, 

von einem guten Freund von mir, der schon seit 15 jahren mit der fliege unterwegs ist und seit gut 10 jahren selber Bindet weis ich das die fliegen die er bindet auch nicht viel länger halten. 

und nun das schluss wort:

Weil über dieses Thema kann man unendlich Diskutieren.

Im grunde muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden was er gut und was nicht gut Findet... 

also wie oben schon Geschrieben  probiert es aus...


----------



## Smödi (11. April 2010)

*AW: Wo Fliegen bestellen*



venni-kisdorf schrieb:


> Das ist richtig das nach einigen bissen die fliege leidet, aber bei dem preis hol ich mir doch gleich 5 stck. anstatt 2 fliegen zu kaufen die das selbe kosten wie 5. Ist halt meine ansicht. Für den preis sind sie meiner meinung nach gut gebunden,


Du solltest mal unsere vorgeschlagenen Seiten vergleichen.
Beide bieten die Fliegen für 59 Cent an.
Ich denke, da haste was falsch verstanden.


----------



## venni-kisdorf (11. April 2010)

*AW: Wo Fliegen bestellen*



Smödi schrieb:


> Du solltest mal unsere vorgeschlagenen Seiten vergleichen.
> Beide bieten die Fliegen für 59 Cent an.
> Ich denke, da haste was falsch verstanden.


 

okay okay bin davon ausgegangen das du die zum normal von 2-4 € aus einem Angelschop des vertrauens meintest... 

sorry...


----------



## Bungo (11. April 2010)

*AW: Wo Fliegen bestellen*

Also zu den Fliegen von Inselcrew.

Ich binde selber nur 3 Muster, den rest bestelle ich.
Ich habe insgesamt schon einige 100 Fliegen von Inselcrew gehabt, bzw habe sie noch im Sortiment.

Der Preis für 59 Cent ist unschlagbar, das steht fest.
Zur Qualität.

Ich hatte schon Fliegen, die haben 50 Fische gefangen und waren noch gut. Solch eine Fliege war also ihr Geld mehr als Wert.
Ich habe aber auch schon Fliegen gehabt, die haben sich nach 2 Fischen aufgelöst, oder der Haken brach sofort ab als ich den Widerhaken wegdrücken wollte.

Da ich grundsätzlich ohne Widerhaken fische ist es ärgerlich wenn ich 10-20% der Fliegen direkt wegwerfen kann.

Ein Pro Argument für mich ist, dass man auch oftmal Fliegen verliert, was bei 59Cent nicht so ins Gewicht fällt. 
Wenn ich in total verwachsenen Bereichen mit der Trockenfliege fische, dann verliert man unter Umständen schonmal ein paar Fliegen an einem ganzen Tag.
Wenn ich nun 4 Trockenfliegen für 2,5€ das Stück verliere sind das 10€.
Wenn ich 4 Inselcrew Fliegen verlieren sind das knapp 2,40€.
Evtl bricht bei einer noch der Haken, macht dann um die 3€.
Also ca 30%.
Macht im Sommer wo ich wenns klappt jeden Tag am Wasser bin schon einiges aus im Monat...

Bei Streamern die ich nur im Freiwasser fische lohnen sich für mich die 2-3€ Mehrpreis pro Fliege, denn die Streamer fische ich Teilweise Wochen und Monate lang.

Mich stört diese Unbeständigkeit der Qualität enorm, was aber nichts daran ändert dass der Preis einfach unschlagbar ist.
Wenn ich immer höre selber binden ist günstiger..
Bei dem Preis definitiv nicht! Wer was anderes sagt, vorrechnen |rolleyes

Deshalb werde ich weiterhin bei Inselcrew bestellen, aber nur ausgewählte Muster. Den Rest kaufe ich in 2 Angelläden bei mir in der Nähe.


----------



## FatShark (11. April 2010)

*AW: Wo Fliegen bestellen*



> Bei dem Preis definitiv nicht! Wer was anderes sagt, vorrechnen |rolleyes


;+#c|rolleyes
|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
=


Augsangspunkt 100 Fliegen, Typ Red Tag

Inselcrew 59,-- Euro a 0,59 cent

Selberbinder: 18,40 Materialkosten

Haken: 2,90 ,-
Schwänzchen: 1 Euro
Pfaugras: 1 Euro
Bindefaden: 1 Euro
Hechel: Whiting 12,50 obwohl die IC-Quali Niedriger ist

Bindespaß und die Tatsache ein Fisch mit seiner eigenen Fliege gefangen zu haben, Unbezahlbar :vik:

Also kommt nur der Faktor Zeit und Lust dazu.
Und wer bei den Haken nicht sparen will, legt noch n 5er druf.

:m:m:m


----------



## Bungo (11. April 2010)

*AW: Wo Fliegen bestellen*



FatShark schrieb:


> ;+#c|rolleyes
> |kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> =
> 
> ...



Wie lang braucht du für 100 Fliegen?
In der Zeit arbeite ich dann was.
Außerdem reicht für solch filigrane Sachen mein Schraubstock usw nicht mehr aus, was auch wieder Geld kostet.
Und ja, ich binde im Moment meine Fliegen im Schraubstock in der Werkstatt 

Natürlich, wenn man die Ausstattung hat und die Zeit nicht mitrechnet, dann spart man einiges. 
Aber mir machts binden kein Spaß, ich müsste erst die Ausrüstung kaufen und gehe dann lieber paar Stunden mehr arbeiten und kauf sie dann.


PS, das mit dem Fisch der auf die eigene Fliege gebissen hat glaub ich dir.
Ich war stolz wie Oskar wo der erste Graskarpfen meinen hässlichen unförmigen Globug genommen hat^^


----------



## kevin9279 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Wo Fliegen bestellen*

also ich gebe fat shark recht,

selber machen kommt billiger. und manchmal kann man schnell was nachbinden wenn gerade kein geschaeft oder sonstiges offen hat. 

hier in tromsoe ist nur ein shop und ein paar gute fliegen kosten schnell ein paar hundert kronen. da kommt binden guenstiger. und wenn man noch mit dem eigenen muster was faengt ist es um so besser. 

ich hab gestern erstmal graue shrimp gemacht und nun koennen die sjøørret kommen. es geht los!!!!!!! dafuer haben sie schnee angesagt.

gruesse kevin|bla:


----------



## Bungo (13. April 2010)

*AW: Wo Fliegen bestellen*



kevin9279 schrieb:


> also ich gebe fat shark recht,
> 
> selber machen kommt billiger.




Dann versuchen wir es mal rein auf die betriebswirtschaftliche Schiene.

Ich nehme mal die Zahlen von Fat shark, also 18€ Materialkosten.

Gekaufte Red Tag = *0,59€* / Stück 

Beim selber binden: 20 Stück pro Stunde. (ich denke mal das ist relalistisch)
Stundelohn 10€ 
Macht bei Lohn und Material variable kosten von *68Cent* pro Stück.
+ die Fixkosten die bei der Anschaffung von Bindestock usw entstehen. Ich gehe mal von 100€ aus, wobei ich leute kennen die 500€ dafür ausgegeben haben.
Kaufen ist also von diesen Zahlen immer günstiger.



Ausgehend von 30 Stück Produktionsmenge pro Stunde:
= 51 Cent pro Stück.


100 - 0
------------ = 1250 Stück
0,59 - 0,51


D.h. wenn man 30 Fliegen pro Stunde bindet, ist der Break Even Point bei 1250 Fliegen erreicht.

Wer also rein wirtschaftlich denkt, für den lohnt es sich eher ein paar Überstunden zu machen und dann alles zu bestellen 


Natürlich hat das nichts damit zu tun wenns einem spaß macht, oder man mal schnell das Muster binden kann was ma will, aber das Argument "Binden ist auf jeden Fall immer günstiger" ist, wenn man in der Zeit die Arbeitsleistung anders erbringen kann schlichtweg falsch.


----------



## FatShark (13. April 2010)

*AW: Wo Fliegen bestellen*

Dann müssen wir, wen du die Zeit mit einberechnest den Spieß mal umdrehen !|uhoh:

Wir gehen Abend´s von 18:00 bis 22:00 Uhr zum Abendsprung fischen.
Jetzt schlüpft oder es geht ein Muster welches du nicht mehr in der Dose hast, oder die letzte den Geist aufgegeben hat, oder den Busch ziert.
Was nun ?;+;+;+
Du Probierst erstmal weitere Muster aus, ok würde ich genau so machen. Dann stellst du fest das die Fische doch Selektiver sind als gedacht.
Nun bis dahin sind beide gleich.
Zuhause angekommen, schnapp ich mir ein Glas Wein und setz mich an den Bindestock, und binde mir 5 Muster.:g
Gehen wir von 20 Stück die Stunde aus, habe ich 15 min verbraucht.
Du hingegen gehst an den PC, Fährst den Hoch, und begibst dich auf die Suche nach der Fliege. Gehen wir davon aus das du dein Shop hast, die Fliege schnell findest, und die Bestellung Fertig machst. Zahlung gehen wir von PayPal aus, ist die schnellste Möglichkeit. Ich bezweifle das du das in 15 min. alles Packst.
Aber das auch egal, Fakt ist das ich am anderen Tag mit meinen 5 Mustern am Bach stehe und Fische fange wo du auf deine Muster wartest, und im Büro Überstunden machst.!
Dadurch verlierst du, und sagen wir nur wenn wirklich alles optimal klappt, die Post schnell Liefert etc. mindestens 1 Abendsprung.

Und jetzt komm mir nicht, dann Fisch ich halt was anderes, ich Sitz lieber ne Stunde am Bindestock, als ne Stunde im Büro.
Und ich rechne auch Betriebswirtschaftlich weil ich auf der Arbeit Kakken geh, und dafür bezahlt werde#h#h#h


----------



## Christian D (13. April 2010)

*AW: Wo Fliegen bestellen*

Selberbinden ist günstiger? :q Nunja Sportsfreunde. Wenn man sich nur auf ein einziges Muster festlegt, wie in eurem Rechenbeispiel eine RedTag, dann mag das noch stimmen. Wer als einigermaßen fortgeschrittener Fliegenfischer unterwegs ist, der weiß, dass ein Muster in den seltensten Fällen ausreichend ist. Bedeutet: Fast jedes Muster braucht andere Materialien. Bei mir hat sich nach einem Jahr Binden Balg an Balg gereiht. Mittlerweile nach 6 Jahren Binden habe ich hier.... keine Ahnung wieviele. Von dem Haarmaterial und den Sonderfedern für Lachstuben mal ganz abgesehen. Da kommen schnell ein paar Tausender zusammen.

Man kann also keine 1:1 Rechnung aufstellen, dass eine Fliege nun einen bestimmten Preis in der Selbstproduktion hat. Schließlich sind die Materialkompositionen im alltäglichen Bindebetrieb viel zu umfangreich und vielfältig.  Die Materialberge eines aktiven Binders und Fischers steigen ins Unermessliche. Da er nicht die Chance hat, bestimmte Federn in kleinen Portionen zu beziehen, ist er häufig an ganze Bälge oder Fellskins gebunden. Das Material in der Summe wird er in seinem Leben definitiv nicht mehr wegbinden. Auf diese Weise steigt der Einzelpreis einer selbstgebundenen Fliege ganz erheblich. Das ist in euren Rechnereien nicht bedacht worden. 

Ein Argument bei dem Kauf von Fliegen wurde in der Rechnung von euch aber auch noch nicht bedacht: Was ist, wenn die von euch gekauften Fliegen nicht dem gewünschten Schwimmverhalten oder Laufverhalten entsprechen? Darauf hat man als Käufer keinen Einfluss. Trotzdem fischen? Oder wegwerfen? Fehlinvestition? 

Wie auch immer. Für mich gehört es zum Fliegenfischen, seine eigenen Fliegen zu binden. Ich will selber Einfluss auf Laufverhalten, Farbe, Schwimmlage und Beschwerung meiner Fliegen haben. Kaufen von Fliegen käme nicht in Frage. Fangerfolg beim Fliegenfischen fängt für mich am Bindestisch an. 

Das wichtigste Argument ist für mich aber: Kinderarbeit. Auf andere Weise wären die Preise in einigen Shops für Fliegen niemals realisierbar. Damit kann das Selberbinden oder Kaufen von Fliegen auch schnell eine moralische Frage werden.


----------



## Tewi (13. April 2010)

*AW: Wo Fliegen bestellen*

Hallo Christian,

dem ist nichts mehr hinzu zu fügen!!!!#6
Sehr guter Post von Dir....!|good:


----------



## FatShark (13. April 2010)

*AW: Wo Fliegen bestellen*

Christian,

Bei 90% aller Fliegen ist Selbstbinden nun mal Preiswerter.
Wenn du Natürlich im Vergleich zu den 0,59 Cent Fliegen mit Qualitativ Hochwertigem Bindematerial vergleichst, könnte es durchaus zustimmen was du meinst.
Aber wir Reden hier von Standard Fliegen. Wenn du was außergewöhnliches möchtest, mußt du auch viel mehr bezahlen.
Klar wenn du von jeder Fliege nur 3 Stück möchtest, und mußt dir dann Material extra zukaufen, weil du dieses Muster in 5 Farben möchtest. kann es sein das Kaufen mal Billiger ist, kommt aber dann auch darauf an um welches Material es sich handelt.

Es kommt auch auf dein Kaufverhalten an, als Fliegenbinder möchte man gerne viel haben, ob man es aber letztendlich auch braucht sei dahin gestellt, und man kann sein Fehlverhalten nicht auf alle Fliegen hochrechnen.

Andersrum mal eine Gegenfrage.

Polar Shrimp oder Vegan..

Ich denke mal 10 Stück braucht man von dieser Garnele mit Sicherheit.
Kostet beim Kieler 34 Euro.
Für 34 Euro bekommst du es nicht hin die selber zu binden ?
Da diese Fliegen selbst gebunden werden, kann man davon ausgehen das diese die gleiche Qualität wie deine hat.


> Man kann also keine 1:1 Rechnung aufstellen, dass eine Fliege nun einen bestimmten Preis in der Selbstproduktion hat


Wieso nicht ?

Habe es doch vorgerechnet, das geht mit jeder Fliege so...

Fazit:

In Relation zu stellen ist.

1. Zeit
2. Material Kosten
3. Qualität der Fliege
4. Preis der Fliege
5. Anzahl der Fliegen

Aus diesen 5 Punkten kann man das Thema ziehen wie man will, jeder kann Argumente dafür oder dagegen liefern, und auf einen Nenner kommt nur derjenige der für sich den Besten weg raussucht.


----------



## FatShark (13. April 2010)

*AW: Wo Fliegen bestellen*



> Das wichtigste Argument ist für mich aber: Kinderarbeit. Auf andere Weise wären die Preise in einigen Shops für Fliegen niemals realisierbar. Damit kann das Selberbinden oder Kaufen von Fliegen auch schnell eine moralische Frage werden.



Darauf muß ich auch noch eingehen.

Erstens, es gibt bisweilen kein Nachweis oder Beweis Fliegenbinden Kinderarbeit ist. Das zeigt schon mal das du dich mit diesem Thema nicht auseinander gesetzt hast.
Andere Länder andere Lohnkosten.

Die großen Bindewerkstätten rechnen in ganz anderen Zahlen, und bekommen ganz andere Materialpreise, dazu alles zum EK.
Die kaufen keine 1000 Haken einer Sorte und größe die kaufen direkt mal 500.000. Die Kaufen keine 2g Dubbing, nein die Ordern 5 Kilo.

Die binden auch nicht nur 20 Fliegen die Stunde, gute Fliegenbinder meist Frauen schaffen, je nach Muster 50-75 Stück die Stunde, macht diese Binderin nur ein einziges Muster bindet die auch weit mehr.

Das diese Frauen aber am Tag meist weniger verdienen als wir in 30 min. kann man schon mal 200-300 Binderrinnen einstellen.

Das Argument das Kinder Fliegen binden gilt sicherlich nur in wenigen Ausnahmefällen, weil es überall Schwarze Schafe gibt !


----------



## Christian D (13. April 2010)

*AW: Wo Fliegen bestellen*



> Bei 90% aller Fliegen ist Selbstbinden nun mal Preiswerter.


 
Für die 90% musst du nur das Material da haben.#d Ansonsten bedenke, dass jeder Balg unabhängig von dem Grad eine unterschiedliche Zahl an brauchbaren Hecheln in sich birgt. Pfauengras ist nicht gleich Pfauengras. Bei jedem anderen Material ist das deckungsgleich. Vor diesem Hintergrund ist jegliche Rechnerei der Einzelbeträge absoluter Mumpitz. ;+ Weiterführend:
Binden ist eine unglaublich kostenintensive Angelegenheit. Hast du in deiner Rechnung einen qualitativ langfristigen Bindestock, Hechelklemmen, Schere, Dubbingtwister, Bobbin, Dubbingnadel usw. mit einbezogen? Ich glaube wohl kaum. Für die von dir für die Vegans anvisierten 34 Euro hast du noch nicht einmal den Bindestock. Merkste selber oder? Die Kosten aklimatisieren sich erst sehr sehr langfristig, wenn überhaupt. Binden ist im Vergleich definitiv teurer. Aber es lohnt sich in jeglicher Hinsicht. :l

Du beziehst deine Rechnerei auf Einzelmuster. Fliegenfischen besteht nicht aus Einzelmustern. Das ist aber genau der Punkt, der das Binden richtig teuer macht.


----------



## Christian D (13. April 2010)

*AW: Wo Fliegen bestellen*

Aber wenn es denn mathematisch zugehen soll:

Um eine Vegan Shrimp zu binden, benötigst du folgende Dinge, bei denen ich jetzt mal Produkte einer annehmbaren Qualität zu Grunde lege:

1. Bindestock (nehmen wir mal den Danvise): 70 Euro
2. Bobbin: circa 5 Euro
3. Vernünftige Schere mindestens 10 Euro
4. Haken: Kann man nicht einzeln erwerben. Pack: 3-5 Euro
5. Blei: 1 Spule je nach Bezug 2 Euro.
6. Spey Hecheln: Whiting nach altem(!!!) Preis: 30 Euro (aktuell mitunter das Doppelte)
7. Polar Chenille: 3 Euro
8. Mono für die Augen: Spule 4 Euro
9. Feuerzeug zum Ansengeln 1 euro
10. Lack: Nagellack von der Frau: 2 Euro + ne Menge Ärger
11. Bindefaden: 3
12. Eventuell noch Dubbing: 3 Euro
...

Das alles hast du ausgegeben (wirklich minimal kalkuliert), bevor du dich überhaupt ans Werk begeben kannst. Noch hast du aber nicht ein einziges Muster der Vegan Shrimp in der Tasche.Noch hast du nur die Chance, eine einzige Farbgebung zu binden. Nachdem du deine Vegan Shrimp gebunden hast, fällt dir ein, dass du noch vernünftige WoolyBugger in braun brauchst. Also schnell nochmal in den Laden,um die fehlenden Materialien (abdeckenste Variante: Softhackle von Whiting und Dubbing + länglicherer Haken) zu besorgen. Beim nächsten Mal Fischen gelüstet es dir nach Polarmagnus. Blöd, dass du weder Softhecheln in Grizzly, noch Marabou und auch keine Hecheln in Pink auf Tasche hast.... 
Nächste Woche gehts zum Fliegenfischen an einen Bach. Mist: kein Trockenfliegenbalg und auch kein Dubbing in der Bindekiste. Ab zum Shop.

Ich denke, der Trend zeichet sich ab.  

Günstiger? NEVER! #c Besser? Definitiv! :k


----------



## stroffel (13. April 2010)

*AW: Wo Fliegen bestellen*

Es ging bei der Ursprünglichen Frage ja nicht darum ob man selber binden besser als kaufen ist. Ich hab mir als einsteiger auch erst mal 20 Fliegen so bestellt weil man da für 15 € schon nen guten Grundstock bekommt mit dem man los fischen kann. Wenn man als Einsteiger am Anfang der Saison erst mal Fliegen Binden lernen muss und einen dreistelligen Betrag für gutes Bindematerial und Werkzeug hinlegt.Ist es sowohl ein Zeitlicher als auch finanzieller Aufwand der sich in dieser Saison nicht rentiert.
Ich denke aber wenn man über jahre intensiv fliegenfischen betreibt wird ist das selber Binden günstiger. Außerdem hat man als Fliegenfischer, völlig unabhängig von der Preisfrage, ja den reiz Fische mit selbst gebundenen Fliegen und das Binden gehört für einige hat zum Fliegenfischen dazu. Wer hier anfängt mit Arbeitszeiten zu kalkulieren der sollte lieber nicht nachrechnen wieviel der Fisch beim Züchter/ im Supermarkt kostet und wie teuer sein Hobby ist.


----------



## Janbr (13. April 2010)

*AW: Wo Fliegen bestellen*

Ich sehe das ganz aehnlich. Binden ist und bleibt Bestandteil des Hobbys und es macht Spass auf die eigene Fliege zu fangen. Aber billiger, das sehe ich auch nicht.

Wenn man mal von den Angaben vorher einen Mittlewert zieht, schafft ein Profibinder irgendwas um die 60 Fliegen in der Stunde. Jede Minute eine. Wenn ich mir jetzt anschaue was ich in der Stunde an Lohn bekomme, laesst es sich doch relativ einfach berechnen wieviel die Fliege kosten darf, bevor es sich lohnt nicht zu arbeiten, sondern die Fliege selbst zu binden.

Das ist aber auch zu einfach, denn das funktioniert nur, wenn Ihr nach Stunden bezahlt werdet. Bezieht Ihr ein AT- Gehalt, ist es egal ob Ihr die Stunde laenger arbeitet oder nicht.... nur dem Chef ist es nicht egal.

Da ich leider viel Arbeite und zusaetzlich eine Familie hab und es mir Gott sei Dank leisten kann, gehe ich den goldenen Mittelweg. Ich binde ab und zu selber, aber das wirklich nur des Spasses wegen und den Grossteil der Fliegen kaufe ich mir.

Beim Kaufen ist es ja auch so, das man (wie Christian schon sagt) eben auch Einzelfliegen kaufen kann. Will ich selber binden, benoetige ich evtl. fuer diese eine Fliege einen ganzen Balg...

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Janbr (13. April 2010)

*AW: Wo Fliegen bestellen*

Das wichtigste vergessen:

Ich denke IC hat ein gutes Preis/ Leistungsverhaeltnis, leider (wie schon gesagt) ist die Qualitaet sehr schwankend.

Auch wenn es teurer ist, kauf ich ganz gerne auch im Laden, erstens "schaue" ich auch gerne mal mit den Fingern und zweitens bekommt man im lokalen Flyshop auch noch den ein oder anderen Tip welches Muster z.Z. laeuft.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## FatShark (13. April 2010)

*AW: Wo Fliegen bestellen*

Du bist auf dem Holzweg mein lieber...

1. Pfaugras ist Pfaugras
2. Bälge habe nicht die Qualität der gekauften fliegen, kann man nicht rechnen, und ausserdem gibts auch Hecheln die Fertig abgepackt sind. Man braucht keinen Balg.
3. Bindestock und Werkzeug schafft man sich 1x an, je mehr Fliegen man bindet je Effektiver werden diese.

Vergleiche die Qualität der Fliegen mit der Qualität der Bindematerialien.

Wie schon gesagt wenn ich Material für 5 Fliegen kaufe legt man drauf, binde ich aber mehr 20-30-50 verschiedene Fliegen damit, dann rechnet es sich.
Dubbing Dispenser haben oft viele Farben. Rechne dir einfach mal aus wieviele Fliegen du mit deinem Material binden könntest. 

Beim Einkauf von Material sollte man bedenken wie viele Fliegen man binden möchte und ab wann sich der Kauf lohnt.
Viele Materialien kann man in unterschiedlichen Fliegen verwenden, Pfaugras zB. auf einen schlag mal zick Muster... Hat man dies erstmal in ausreichender Menge, kann man dies wiederum auf die Anzahl der letztendlich gebundenen Fliegen aufrechnen.
Hechel genau so, zB. Federn Grizzy, daraus kann man, Nymphen binden Streamer(Wolly), MeFo  Tangläufer,Mysiy,Rentner,Magnus, und viele weitere.

Beziehe deine Rechnugen nicht immer auf das Bsp. siehe es mal langfristig, du musst letztendlich nicht bei jeder Fliege alles neu Kaufen.
Es kommt immer auf die Ansprüche des Fliegenbinders an, bei einer Red Tag für 59 cent ist kein Hochselektiertes Pfaugras verwendet, deswegen darfst du dies auch als Binder nicht anrechnen, da reicht wenn man die Portion mit 50cent wo alles wild durcheinander ist nimmt !

Es ist und bleibt bei den 5 Punkten, und es dreht sich alles im Kreis.
Für die einen ist Kaufen billiger, für die anderen selbstbinden. Kommt auch immer auf den verschleiß drauf an.


----------



## stroffel (13. April 2010)

*AW: Wo Fliegen bestellen*

Das gute am Selberbinden ist ja dass man sich unter den unendlichen Möglichkeiten die aussuchen kann die man braucht! Entweder fängige Modelle die man aus günstigem material binden kann oder eben welche die man nicht zu kaufen bekommt.
Ich hab mir für diese Saison auch Nochmal welche bestellt und werde im Winter mit zwei-drei einfachen Modellen selbst anfangen.


----------



## stroffel (13. April 2010)

*AW: Wo Fliegen bestellen*

Das Werkzeug und den Bindestock in Kaufen vs. Selber Machen vorrechnungen auf zu führen ist auch unangebracht! Wie viele Fliegen kann ich denn mit einem Bindestock binden 100? 1000? 100.000? Ganz sicher mehr als oben berechnet. Außerdem gibt es auch sehr billige bindematerialien wie rote Wolle für eine Red Tag. Da reicht ein Kneuel Wolle für etliche hundert fliegen.


----------



## Bungo (13. April 2010)

*AW: Wo Fliegen bestellen*



stroffel schrieb:


> Das Werkzeug und den Bindestock in Kaufen vs. Selber Machen vorrechnungen auf zu führen ist auch unangebracht! Wie viele Fliegen kann ich denn mit einem Bindestock binden 100? 1000? 100.000? Ganz sicher mehr als oben berechnet.



Du hast nicht wirklich Ahnung von dem was du redest, oder?
Ist doch Sch... egal wie viele Fliegen man damit binden kann, die einmaligen Fixkosten habe ich mit 100€ angesetzt, und bei 30 Fliegen pro stunde rechnet es sich ab 1250 Fliegen.
Nichts anderes sagt uns die Break even analyse.
Auch wenn du vielleicht davon keine Ahnung hast, so sieht die vereinfachte Rechnung mit Variablen und Fixen Kosten nunmal aus.
Da kannst du dich auf den Kopf stellen und mit den Beinen wackeln, das ändert nichts an der Tatsache.


@ Fatshark
Natürlich bist du Flexibler.
Natürlich bist du schneller wenn du wirklich was anderes brauchst.

Ich bestelle ein paar mal im Jahr eine Großmenge.
Habe im Moment bestimmt 200 Trockenfliegen zu Hause, die meisten Muster 5-10 mal.
Wenn ich am Fluss also merke gestern ging Muster XY super, dann habe ich fast immer noch was davon zu hause.
Und auch wenn du es nicht gerne hörst, ich fische dann wirklich was anderes wenn das Muster nicht mehr in der Box ist, gehe mit der Vorfachstärke runter und mit der Vorfachlänge hoch.
Irgendwann beißen sie schon wieder :m

Wenn man es als Bestandteil seines Hobby sieht, super, aber rein vom Finanziellen her..

Ich bestelle mir jetzt also 70 verschiedene Muster jedes nur einmal, mit 5 verschiedenen Hakengrößen und Formen.
Ich denke mal der Bindeaufwand ist enorm, du wirst sicherlich nicht das Tempo wie bei bekannten Mustern haben.
Außerdem enorme Materialkosten, da du alles anschaffen musst.
Die Fliegen sind dann sicherlich qualitativ super, du kannst eigenee Ideen mit einbringen. Aber für 41€ alle Materialien unter einberechnung des Zeitfaktors... never.
Je nachdem wie viele Bälge, wie viele Farben beim Bindematerial, wie viele Haken in der Packung sind, kostet es dich vielleicht das doppelte oder dreifache.

Aber nochmal zu deinem Beispiel von eben.
Du kommst also heim, hast ein Muster im Kopf, was morgen der Renner sein wird.
Und dann.. Mist, kein passendes Material mehr da.
Also am nächsten Tag neues Material kaufen und dann kanns losgehen. Eventuell hast du erst abends Zeit und verpasst den Abendsprung.
Was ich damit sagen will, es gibt immer nen Worstcase. Mir geht die Fliege aus und das Muster ist erst in 4 Wochen lieferbar.. kann auch sein.

Weißt du warum ich nicht selber binde?
Ich habe als ich angefangen habe mit der Fliege zu fischen ausgerechnet was mich ordentliche Bindeausrüstung, die Materialien für ca 30 Muster usw kosten würden.
Dann habe ich Internetpreise dagegengehalten, kurz gerechnet und mir war klar dass es finanziell keinen Vorteil hat.
Hätte ich die Möglichkeit gesehen vielleicht 5 oder 10€ im Monat zu sparen, dann würde ich jetzt hier genau die andere Seite vertreten.



Und zum Thema Kinderarbeit...
Ich freu mich immer wenn die Fliegen so filigran gebunden sind, das können nur kleine abgemagerte Kinderfinger |rolleyes
Mal im Ernst, erstmal will ich dafür nen Beweis aus vertraulicher Quelle, und selbst dann kann ich es nicht ändern.
Kinder sammeln Kaffeebohnen, trinkt keinen Kaffee mehr.
In Vietnam, Laos, Kambodscha,... arbeiten hundertausende Kinder für die Bekleidungsindustrie.. also lauft nackt rum.
@ Christian D 
vielleicht klebt an deiner schönen Jacke auf dem Bild Kinderblut... Du monster, wie kannst du soetwas tragen


----------



## Christian D (13. April 2010)

*AW: Wo Fliegen bestellen*

Hallo Bungo,ich finde deinen Beitrag insgesamt ganz gut.Deine unreflektierte Schreibweise am Ende relativiert das leider ziemlich und verkehrt vieles ins Gegenteil.;+ 59 Cent für eine Fliege. Was bleibt abzüglich ALLER Kosten noch an Lohn übrig? Ihr beweist ja eindrucksvoll, wie sehr ihr aufs Rechnen bedacht seid. Das dürfte ja dann ein Leichtes sein, zu rekonstruieren. Solche Fliegen werden vor allem in Fernost und Afrika gefertigt. Das dort gängige Produktionsprinzip kennen wir alle...

Richtig, man kann es nicht ändern. Also unreflektiert alles hinnehmen...Dein Kaffee-Vergleich hinkt. Es gibt Optionen, die nennen sich z.Bsp. Fair Trade. Gibt es aber nicht nur beim Kaffe. Denn es gibt Unternehmen, die sich auf eine Weise des "Fair Trade" auf dem Fliegenmarkt verhalten: 
http://www.voodoo-flyfishing.de/mlContent-pa-showpage-pid-3.html


----------



## spin-paule (13. April 2010)

*AW: Wo Fliegen bestellen*

Hi Fanne,

mein Favorit in Preis/Leistung findest du hier:

http://www.gilchrist200.de/

Gruß
Paul


----------



## FatShark (13. April 2010)

*AW: Wo Fliegen bestellen*



> Du kommst also heim, hast ein Muster im Kopf, was morgen der Renner sein  wird.
> Und dann.. Mist, kein passendes Material mehr da.



Nicht richtig gelesen was ich geschrieben habe ?
Da es ja auch meine letzte Fliege ist, habe ich das Material da, weil wie ihr ja alle sagt, sind die Packungen alle viel zu groß ;-) und ich diese Fliegen ja schon mal gebunden habe,.



> Ich bestelle mir jetzt also 70 verschiedene Muster jedes nur einmal, mit  5 verschiedenen Hakengrößen und Formen.
> Ich denke mal der Bindeaufwand ist enorm, du wirst sicherlich nicht das  Tempo wie bei bekannten Mustern haben.
> Außerdem enorme Materialkosten, da du alles anschaffen musst.


Ich habe nichts anderes behauptet.
Siehe Punkt 5 und Punkt 1

Dreht sich aber wieder alles im Kreis.


----------



## stroffel (13. April 2010)

*AW: Wo Fliegen bestellen*



Bungo schrieb:


> Du hast nicht wirklich Ahnung von dem was du redest, oder?
> Ist doch Sch... egal wie viele Fliegen man damit binden kann, die einmaligen Fixkosten habe ich mit 100€ angesetzt, und bei 30 Fliegen pro stunde rechnet es sich ab 1250 Fliegen.
> Nichts anderes sagt uns die Break even analyse.
> Auch wenn du vielleicht davon keine Ahnung hast, so sieht die vereinfachte Rechnung mit Variablen und Fixen Kosten nunmal aus.
> Da kannst du dich auf den Kopf stellen und mit den Beinen wackeln, das ändert nichts an der Tatsache.




Sicher, wenn Du Dein Hobby unter rein betriebswirtschaftlichen kriterien betreibst hast Du völlig recht...


----------



## Fanne (13. April 2010)

*AW: Wo Fliegen bestellen*

wieso diese diskussion was teurer ist und was  besser ist?

ich habe doch nur gefragt ob jemand shops kennt wo man welche bestellen kann .
#h


----------



## FatShark (13. April 2010)

*AW: Wo Fliegen bestellen*



> wieso diese diskussion was teurer ist und was  besser ist?ich habe doch nur gefragt ob jemand shops kennt wo man welche bestellen  kann .


<--- Der wars Schuld...
der wars der


----------



## Fanne (13. April 2010)

*AW: Wo Fliegen bestellen*

mich interessiert doch nicht wer schuld hat oder nicht ! 
ich danke auf jedenfall für die nützlichen links .


habe heute schon mal ein paar bestellt .


----------



## Bungo (13. April 2010)

*AW: Wo Fliegen bestellen*



Christian D schrieb:


> Hallo Bungo,ich finde deinen Beitrag insgesamt ganz gut.Deine unreflektierte Schreibweise am Ende relativiert das leider ziemlich und verkehrt vieles ins Gegenteil.;+ 59 Cent für eine Fliege. Was bleibt abzüglich ALLER Kosten noch an Lohn übrig? Ihr beweist ja eindrucksvoll, wie sehr ihr aufs Rechnen bedacht seid. Das dürfte ja dann ein Leichtes sein, zu rekonstruieren. Solche Fliegen werden vor allem in Fernost und Afrika gefertigt. Das dort gängige Produktionsprinzip kennen wir alle...
> 
> Richtig, man kann es nicht ändern. Also unreflektiert alles hinnehmen...Dein Kaffee-Vergleich hinkt. Es gibt Optionen, die nennen sich z.Bsp. Fair Trade. Gibt es aber nicht nur beim Kaffe. Denn es gibt Unternehmen, die sich auf eine Weise des "Fair Trade" auf dem Fliegenmarkt verhalten:
> http://www.voodoo-flyfishing.de/mlContent-pa-showpage-pid-3.html



Nicht zu ernst nehmen was ich am Ende geschrieben habe, ich befürworte auch auf keinen Fall Kinderarbeit. Ich wollte dir nur die Problematik klarmachen, schon mit dem Kauf deiner Jacke kannst du Kinderarbeit unterstützt haben, und du weißt es nichtmal.
Aber ich weiß unter welchen Bedingungen Mainstream Produkte produziert werden.
Große Hersteller gehen aus China weg  und produzieren in Laos, Kambodscha usw weil China zu teuer ist!

Was pro Fliege an Lohn übrigbleibt?
59 Cent, abzüglich MwSt, Fracht Zoll, Transport in De, Transport im Produktionsland, Betriebskosten, Materialkosten, Der Hersteller macht Gewinn, der Verkäufer macht Gewinn..
Wenn ich raten müsste? Zwischen 0,1 und 1 Cent Pro Fliege, Tendenz richtung unterem Rand der Skala.

Fair trade... was glaubst du wie viel % des Kaffees darunter fallen? Leider nur ein sehr geringer Prozentsatz denn der Kaffeemarkt würde zusammenbrechen wenn das Pfund auf einmal 10-15€ kosten würde.
Warst du schonmal in Afrika und hast die Bedingugen gesehen? Evtl zählen ja in Kenia 14 jährige schon als Erwachsen, dann steht auf der Seite die Wahrheit, das Problem bleibt.
Nun, wer unterstützt denn eigentlich Kinderarbeit, und unterbezahlte Arbeit in der dritten Welt? Jeder distanziert sich, trotzdem überschwemmen die Produkte den Markt.
Man hat als Endverbraucher so gut wie keine Möglichkeit hier zu "helfen", so traurig es ist.









Rubberduck schrieb:


> Bei der Frage ob es sich finanziell lohnt die  Fliegen selber zu binden, ist das nun einmal der einzig korrekte Ansatz.  In vielen Fällen wird es sich eben nicht lohnen. Ein gewisser Mangel an  Disziplin läßt die Waage dann entgültig zu Gunsten der Gekauften  ausschlagen.
> Man kann natürlich auch das Fliegenbinden als Teil des Hobbys ansehen.  Es macht Spaß. Es macht flexibler (ein Streamer in schwererer oder  leichterer Version? Kein Problem! Die Red Tag aber mit gelbem Schwanz?  Kann ich haben! Ein Grashüpfer in Rehhaartechnik? Auch das geht!). Es  bringt in geselliger Runde Gesprächsstoff. Aber ich bezweifle ernsthaft,  dass es unterm Strich wirklich billiger ist als kaufen. .


|good:
Da stimme ich dir in allen Punkten zu!




FatShark, wir einigen uns einfach darauf, du bindest und ich nicht, von dem ganzen im Kreis drehen wird einem ja schwindelig


----------



## FatShark (13. April 2010)

*AW: Wo Fliegen bestellen*



> FatShark, wir einigen uns einfach darauf, du bindest und ich nicht, von  dem ganzen im Kreis drehen wird einem ja schwindelig



Und nicht zu vergessen, auch ich kaufe Fliegen, ohne Kinderarbeit und weit unter 0,59 cent !!!
ChristianD weiß nun worum es geht, und ich glaube das die Informationen die ich ihm zukommen gelassen habe bei ihm gut aufgehoben sind, und er nun weiß wo der Frosch ...
#h


----------



## tommig (13. April 2010)

*AW: Wo Fliegen bestellen*

Ich frage mich gerade mal wieder:worum ging es in diesem Thread eigentlich?#d
Irgendwie fahren manche Leute doch jeden Thread an den Baum, oder gegen die Wand:q:q:q
Ich binde lieber paar Fliegen nach, habe heute geschätzte 7-10 Stück versenkt :q:q:q


----------



## Entomologie (13. April 2010)

*AW: Wo Fliegen bestellen*



Fanne schrieb:


> wieso diese diskussion was teurer ist und was besser ist?
> 
> ich habe doch nur gefragt ob jemand shops kennt wo man welche bestellen kann .
> #h


 
Hallo Fanne!

Ich kann Dir aus persönlicher Erfahrung folgenden Anbieter empfehln:

http://www.fliegenangler.de/shop/index.php?cPath=99&SESS=be3523e510829360dd8b7249d4da9ee7

Der Inhaber, Stuart Wheeler, ist selbst Fliegenfischer und Fliegenbinder. Er testet seine Fliegen zum größten Teil selbst am Gewässer auf Fängigkeit und Qualität. 
Ich habe auch schon einige Fliegen von ihm erworben, obwohl ich selbst auch Fliegen binde. Aber bei dem Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis kann man ruhig zuschlagen.


----------



## Lenzibald (14. April 2010)

*AW: Wo Fliegen bestellen*

Servus.
Mann leute ihr habts Probleme. Ist doch Pipegal was teurer und Billiger kommt. Fischen ist ein Hobby und das kostet nun mal. Ich habe fertige und selbstgebundene Fliegen zuhause. Fertige hab ich bei Ebay günstig bekommen und Selbstgebundene einfach weils reizt ob ich dies oder das Muster auch hinbekomme und weil ich Fliegen binden kann wie ich will und nicht an ein Muster gebunden bin. Also eingt euch darauf das wir ein Hobby haben das nun mal Geld kostet und jeder soviel investiert wie ihm sein Hobby wert ist.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## stroffel (14. April 2010)

*AW: Wo Fliegen bestellen*

@ Fanne

um noch einen Kommentar zur eigentlichen Frage los zu werden: Ich hab meine Fliegen bisher bei Inselcrew bestellt. Probleme mit qualitätsschwankungen hatte ich bisher nicht. Allerdings waren sehr beliebte Modelle bisher häufig vergriffen.


----------



## Volk3r (14. April 2010)

*AW: Wo Fliegen bestellen*

Gibt es eigentlich jemanden, der seine Rute noch aus Haselnussstecken schnitzt und seine Fliegenweste selber geschneidert hat? |rolleyes Ist bestimmt auch kostengünstiger .....

Wer anfängt, über die Kosten bei seinem Hobby nach zu denken, macht den ersten Schritt in Richtung Suche nach einem neuen Hobby. Das Zauberwort ist: preis-wert. Nicht billig!! Ich binde meine Fliegen alle selber, weil es mir SPASS macht und nicht, weil ich Kohle sparen will. Trotzdem kaufe ich die Materialien preisbewusst ein und vergleiche auch Preise.
Trotzdem kann es vorkommen, dass ich an einem mir neuen Gewässer, beim ortsansässigen Händler, die eine oder andere Fliege kaufe, alleine, weil ich niemals alle Muster dabei haben kann.

FAZIT: Hobby ist Hobby, jeder so wie er mag. Es reicht, wenn der Haushaltsvorstand manchmal sein Veto einlegt |supergri

TL
Volk3r


----------



## FatShark (14. April 2010)

*AW: Wo Fliegen bestellen*



> FAZIT: Hobby ist Hobby, jeder so wie er mag. Es reicht, wenn der  Haushaltsvorstand manchmal sein Veto einlegt |supergri



Ergo den Haushaltsvorstand abschaffen, man(n) kann ja schließlich nur ein Teures Hobby betreiben


----------



## Marian 25469 (14. April 2010)

*AW: Wo Fliegen bestellen*



Volk3r schrieb:


> Das Zauberwort ist: preis-wert. Nicht billig!!


 
Also ich höre aus jeder erdenklicher Ecke 'GEIZ IST GEIL', 'GEIZ IST GEIL'.

Sollen die Leute doch damit glücklich werden und wenn sie das Material als Mittel zum Zweck ansehen und einsetzen, so sollen sie doch, bleibt doch Jedem selbst überlassen.
Für sochles Klientel sind Baker, Inselcrew etc. bestens geeignet und das ist nicht negativ gemeint.
Die Fliegen sollen ihren Zweck erfüllen und das tuen sie auch, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Bei mir kostet ein einzelner Haken (Timco 7777SP Gr. 4) mehr als eine Meerforellenfliege aus den Shops und das ist auch gut so, denn ich möchte meinen Standard fischen und nicht nur das Mittel zum Zweck nutzen.

Und warum man hier so ein Aufriss macht ist mir ehrlich gesagt schleierhaft.


----------



## Tewi (14. April 2010)

*AW: Wo Fliegen bestellen*



FatShark schrieb:


> Ergo den Haushaltsvorstand abschaffen, man(n) kann ja schließlich nur ein Teures Hobby betreiben



Der Spruch kann nur von dir kommen Marco!:v


----------



## Blauzahn (14. April 2010)

*AW: Wo Fliegen bestellen*

Wenn ihr ehrlich seid,
geht es doch schon geraume Zeit nicht mehr um die eingangs gestellte Frage "Wo Fliegen kaufen?"
Stattdessen gibt es das allzeit bekannte Aufeinandertreffen von Befindlichkeiten, von Meinungen und damit verbundenen Missionierungsversuchen einiger Gutmenschen, die alles richtig machen und die einzig wahre Einstellung zum Leben, zum Angeln... ja zum Fliegenfischen haben.
Hört doch auf damit.

Jeder kann seine Meinung äussern, viele Beiträge sind hilfreich und beleuchten unterschiedliche Herangehensweisen, aber bitte ohne die Teilung in: "Du bist ein schlechter Angler da Du für Deine Fliegen 59 €ct bezahlst und ich besser da mein Haken zum Binden der Fliegen das Dreifache kostet".

Das ist Humbug, Unreif und zeugt von wenig Toleranz.
Jeder denkende Mensch setzt Schwerpunkte und diese können logischerweise nicht bei jedem die gleichen sein.

Die Mischung machts...
in einem Forum, in dem die unterschiedlichsten Bevölkerungsschichten aus allen Himmelsrichtungen zusammentreffen, sich austauschen und dazulernen.
Dies ist aber nur möglich wenn Toleranz und Verständnis vorhanden sind, so profitiert jeder von der Gemeinschaft...
der vermeintliche Oberlehrer, wie auch der Lernende.

Ich z.B. kaufe auch Fliegen für 59 €ct,
baue aber meine Ruten selbst....
passt irgendwie nicht?  oder?
Doch, es passt...
für mich :m

Grüße,
René


----------



## the flyfisher 97 (17. April 2010)

*AW: Wo Fliegen bestellen*

Also der Top Laden für Fliegen im Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis ist Barker Flyfishing.Die haben dort echt tolle Qualität und sind sehr günstig . Also den Laden kann ich dir empfehlen


----------



## spin-paule (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wo Fliegen bestellen*

Mich reizt das Selberbinden mit all seinen kreativen Möglichkeiten, ganz abgesehen von betriebswirtschaftlichen Aspekten der Herstellung. 
Da meine Freizeit jedoch leider sehr begrenzt ist, verbringe ich die freie Zeit lieber mit Angeln, als mit Fliegenbinden. Also kaufe ich mir (noch) meine Fliegen und freue mich auf den Lebensabschnitt, der es mir ermöglicht, in aller Ruhe mich dem Thema des Fliegenbindens zu widmen.

Bis dahin - hier eine Zusammenfassung der im Thema erwähnten Bezugsquellen:

www.inselcrew.de
www.baker-flyfishing.com
http://www.fliegenangler.de
http://www.gilchrist200.de/
http://www.voodoo-flyfishing.de/mlCo...age-pid-3.html


Beste Grüße

Paul


----------



## Wasserpatscher (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wo Fliegen bestellen*

Hat jemand diesen Link schon genannt? 

http://www.fliegen-shop.de/

Kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------

